# "Bait Trap"



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive got something like 5 limbata females, and no males, and its difficult to find mantids intentionally around here, so ive decided to try something new. I took a mature female, placed her in a net cage outside, and I am going to see if she can attract a male for me.

How good do you think my chances are of this working?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Sep 8, 2005)

It may work, just be sure to check it in the early morning and periodically through the night. I tried that with a carolina female once, had one male come close over a three week period......couldn't catch him though...too good of a flyer!


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah check at night. Thats when the males are out and about.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Sep 9, 2005)

This is probably a good strategy. Last year I had a female bark mantis and no male. An entomologist I know told me to try that. I found a male before I actually got the message so I never tried it, but he said it has worked for him before, so try it and let me know what happens.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 9, 2005)

I read about this in a book that says that sertain female adult mantids put of a pheromone that attracts males. (the book is grass hoppers and mantids of the world) found it at my local library. I was going to try that with a few opf my females but diddnt want to risk it.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2005)

I finally found a male! He was by one of our porch lights. Ive got him in with one of the females, so hopefully he'll make a move soon.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2005)

I took him out last night, as it was getting late and I didnt feel like staying up all night to watch them, and tried again this afternoon. After about 15 mins, he had mounted her.  







Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2005)

nice one andrew! Lets hope you get some ye olde fertile ooths..

Cheers,

Ian


----------

